# Happy mothers' day



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

To all the wonderful mothers here on the forum and even those not in the group, 
may your day be full of love and happiness, may all of your children spend the 
day with you if possible and for those too far away, may they tell you how much 
they love you. HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Happy Mothers Day to all!

Mrs Slippy went to visit her Mother who has dementia. I didn't go because Nana has no clue who the hell most people are now-a-days and I called her last night to wish her a happy Mothers day so I got that out of the way yesterday...anyway I decided to clean out the freezer and surprise Mrs Slippy with a good homecooked meal and wallah! I found some Squirrel from last season!

A little worcestershire sauce, salt, pepper, onions and I simmered it in a nice pale ale beer....looking good.

Mrs Slippy is one lucky woman!:encouragement::encouragement::triumphant::triumphant:

View attachment 11033
View attachment 11034


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Wonderful sentiments. I celebrated with mine, also, although it consisted only of planting flowers near the stone.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I purchased miniature roses and a card which she already has. My mom is about 62. We went to a park beach and walked a bit.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

UPDATE; Mrs Slippy was not very pleased with the squirrel, so I had some steaks as a backup. But Son1 came by to wish his Mom Happy Mother's Day and devoured the squirrel like he was a homeless person who hadn't eaten in days. I think he ate most of the bones too. I had a couple of bites and it was good.

If I had 3 or 4 I would have made a Brunswick Stew which is my all time favorite squirrel dish.

Thanks for listening,

Slip



Slippy said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all!
> 
> Mrs Slippy went to visit her Mother who has dementia. I didn't go because Nana has no clue who the hell most people are now-a-days and I called her last night to wish her a happy Mothers day so I got that out of the way yesterday...anyway I decided to clean out the freezer and surprise Mrs Slippy with a good homecooked meal and wallah! I found some Squirrel from last season!
> 
> ...


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Happy Mom's Day prepper gals!

It's a tough day for many of us...


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I miss my mother. She was taken by cancer so many years ago I feel it's tough to picture her some times. I posted on a gun related forum a favorite story.....

Mom thanks for creating that peep hole in the ranch houses front door when you were just 13. Grand pa took that Colt SAA 44-40 from you, grinded down one of his reading glasses and filled the hole in the front door perfectly so he could look out. It was such a perfect shot. I'm glad it missed grand ma even if only just barely, and really glad grand pa stuck that fine pistol away for his future yet to be born grand son and oiled it up nice so it would be in such great shape for me almost 80 years later. Nice shot mom, even if it was a big oops....


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all!
> 
> Mrs Slippy went to visit her Mother who has dementia. I didn't go because Nana has no clue who the hell most people are now-a-days and I called her last night to wish her a happy Mothers day so I got that out of the way yesterday...anyway I decided to clean out the freezer and surprise Mrs Slippy with a good homecooked meal and wallah! I found some Squirrel from last season!
> 
> ...


Looks just like pack rat!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Does it taste like chicken?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm glad I didn't receive a year old dead squirrel for my Mother's Day gift.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> I'm glad I didn't receive a year old dead squirrel for my Mother's Day gift.


It was only about 4 months old smarty pants...


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

thank you i talked to my older son about guns, purses and fashions. and of course talked to bradley in my own way. then i smoked a little and ate some ice cream. i was scared. scared of how bad this was gonna hurt. but it didnt hurt worse than yesterday. i was well pleased.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

We just spent the day at the house, . . . some family came in, . . . ate a rack of smoked pork ribs, . . . baked beans, . . . cole slaw, . . . and some kind of three or four berry pie. 

Then I took my usual Sunday power nap, . . . in my black chair, . . . feet up on the cedar chest, . . . computer watching over me.

The Mrs was under the covers for her power nap.

Life is good if you don't expect too much out of it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## sandhyaj (Apr 24, 2017)

*Happy mothers day Quotes sayings 2017*

Being Mother is a really proud thing. Wishing mother by sending images and wishes for mothers is day is special things.You can send some images expressing your love to your love to mom. Some of the sources like Happy Mothers day images and Quotes in 2017


----------

